# REVIEW:  Berea Lever Action Ballpoint



## mark james (Apr 12, 2015)

So...  Last Tuesday I was minding my own business, hiding in the basement working on some segmented blanks...  "Wifey" comes in and says "I need a special UGLY pen!"  My response:  "Easy, I've got lot's of those."

Actually, she wanted a pen for a husband of a co-worker.  He is retired, and hunts and likes guns.  He has 2x shot woodchucks in his front yard (a residential neighborhood..) without opening the window... .  Right through the bay windows... twice!

"It needs to be a "gun type pen", not too pretty or he will not like it, and maybe a "Manly" wood..."; so requested my wife!

Well, I had to pick up some kits at Berea Hardwoods, so I also got 2 of their new :Lever Action Ballpoint kits and decided to do a review.

Lever Action Ballpoint Pen Antique Brass Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

*Background:*  To be transparent, I work 10 minutes away from Berea's shop; go there 4-5x/year; pay my bills, so I am on good terms with them; and like many of their products (not all though).  So I will try to be impartial.

*First Impression*:  The decorative upper blank is very nice.  The mill-work is well done, smooth, with no apparent flaws.  It has a heavy feel, and does not seem "cheap."

*Lever Action*:  This has been a topic of concern for durability on a previous thread.  My impression...  I have played with it for 2 days now, clicking it open and closed 200-300 times.  It is very solid with no hint of failing (my opinion only).

As noted previously, the lever does extend beyond a typical clip, but in person this was not a distraction.

*Components*:  The tubes are thicker than typical!  On opening the bag, the tube was very apparent to be of a greater thickness to the eye.  I measured it to be .018" as opposed to .012" for a random tube on my desk.  This is not a bad thing, but if you want extra tubes, you may want to order them from Berea with the kit (I assume their extra tubes for this kit will be the same - i.e. thicker - than typical for a 10 mm drill).  I'll post separate pictures of this.

*Assembly:*  The plastic insert in the upper blank is pre-installed.  The shoulder on the lower blank gets recessed into the upper blank - I liked this.  Make sure the lever is cocked in an open position when inserting the ink refill, I had to play with mine a bit, but if fits fine.

*Overall Impression*:  As a non-hunter/non-gun enthusiast, I would not buy this for my personal use.  However, if a request comes in, this was a great kit.  It has a nice solid feel, the plating/ornamentation is nice, the lever action is solid...  I have no issues with it.  (IMHO).

If I missed anything, just ask.

For my pen...  I used an "Ugly" Bog Oak blank!  I sanded with 220.  Applied Mylands Sanding Sealer 1x.  Sanded to 400 grit, cleaned dust, applied 4x Danish Oil and let sit 24hr.  It is a smooth finish, dark matte look, and very "ugly."...  I kind of like it! :tongue:

View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## mark james (Apr 12, 2015)

Tube comparisons:  First Pic - Berea on the left.  Second Pic - Berea on the right.  NOTE:  My other Berea tubes are NOT this thick.

Not the best pics, but you get the idea.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Skewer (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing - great photos!


----------



## IowaBob (Apr 12, 2015)

I just got two of these. I have not started on them , so thanks for the assembly comments. I have not decided on the material yet. I was thinking of black African wood and I have some earth acrylic. I thought it would bring out the brass and copper color.


----------



## RKB (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the review.  I got to make me some of these. Good job.  Bet it's a big hit. :biggrin:
Rod


----------



## 79spitfire (Apr 12, 2015)

I have one of these kits, I have not built it yet. Your review gives me confidence in selling the finished pen. 

BTW, your choice of wood is brilliant! I was thinking of Walnut myself, to match an actual Winchester rifle....


----------



## TimS124 (Apr 13, 2015)

Noticed that kit a day or so ago...nice to see such a timely review!  Thank you for the insights.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 13, 2015)

Hate to disagree but that pen is not ugly.  Please don't show any new finds....now I gotta get some of these.


----------



## PapaTim (Apr 13, 2015)

Good review and much appreciated. We'll have to see if it sticks around or is just another gimmick pen.


----------



## mark james (Apr 13, 2015)

WriteON said:


> Hate to disagree but that pen is not ugly.  Please don't show any new finds....now I gotta get some of these.



Sorry... My bad :tongue:!


----------



## mark james (Apr 13, 2015)

PapaTim said:


> Good review and much appreciated. We'll have to see if it sticks around or is just another gimmick pen.



I took the pen to work today and played with it all day..  The lever worked fine.

I have a random thought...  I have made some of the Long Clicker pens, and they work fine, but seem to have a "hitch" in the click (not a good description I know...).  They do well, but not perfect.

This lever action is very smooth...  Why can't someone  (Berea or otherwise) get this incorporated into other click mechanisms?

I will bring to MPG and MAPG and folks can play and destroy it!


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 13, 2015)

I saw the prototype a while back and thought it was cool, can't wait to make a few


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 13, 2015)

I just made 2 and I like them. Lever works great. I'll bring a couple to the MPG also.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the review Mark you made a nice pen there. I might have to try that one thanks.

Mike


----------



## turncrazy43 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ordered some and have made one so far. The quality seems very good, the click mech. operates very nicely. Overall I believe this pen is a winner. The brass finish appears to be best used with a real nice wood blank with a matt finish. CA finish would seem to be a bit to shiny for the brass finish on the components.
_____________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kingkeyman (Apr 20, 2015)

I really appreciate the review. I wanted to buy some of these, but after the whole .45 caliber disappointment, I was extremely hesitant.


----------



## csr67 (Apr 20, 2015)

I showed pictures of this pen to a hunting friend of mine who loves the bolt action pens I've made him.  His first comment was "well the lever is oriented backwards to the bullet", and then, the rivet on the lever looks flimsy and cheap.....  I may order a kit just to try it out.


----------



## oneleggimp (Apr 20, 2015)

That was my reaction: The lever is backwards to he bullet.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 20, 2015)

Or is the bullet backwards to the lever?!


----------



## wyone (Apr 20, 2015)

Stock seems to be limited..  only place I found to order was directly from Berea...  not sure if that is because it has been popular, or because they put our a trial amount to get feedback before ramping up production


----------

